# Problema con los ohmios de unos altavoces



## ballesss (Feb 15, 2008)

Bueno, primero aclarar que no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica, simplemente soy aficionado.

A ver, os expongo mi problema:
Tengo dos amplificador estéreo de 8ohm y tengo 4 altavoces Bose que son de 6. Me han dicho que si los pongo, me acabo cargando los amplificadores y que les devería poner dos resistencias de 1ohm a cada altavoz.

El problema me llega cuando voy a la tienda de electrónica y las pido, que me dicen "¿de qué valor?" y claro, ahí me quedo pillado.

Me podriais decir más especificamente qué resistencias necesito?

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Y tendrias que especificar la potencia de los amplificador,
Que amplificador son, Realmente si de resistencias hablamos tendrias que poner de 2 ohms en serie con cada parlante pero dudo mucho que sea una solucion. ya que serian de elevado vatiaje (potencia) y perderias mucho en calor.

Ahora no creo que rompas el amplificador usando esos parlantes.( seguramente colentara un poco mas,( estoy dando por sentado que es un equipo chico)

Decime bien que amplificador y que parlantes


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 15, 2008)

Hola ballesss.
Tu amplificador especifica solo trabajar en 8 ohms o tu supones esto?. Generalmente pueden trabajar a 4 ohms también. En el caso de car audio hay unidades de hasta 1 ohms de trabajo.

Los parlantes Bose tienen una resistencia de 6 ohms medida con un multimetro o tesetr o con un puente de impedancias?.
Por que esto, porque en realidad el parlante tiene una impedancia de r + XL ohms y generalmente cuando tu mides un parlante con un tester solamente te mide la resistencia de corriente contínua que se llama y que es la resistencia del bobinado del parlante. 

TAMBIEN vienen parlantes con impedancia de 6 ohms! pero estos miden una resistencia menor, de unos 5 ohms.

Ahora, si tu conectas tus parlantes en paralelo y el amplificador esta SOLAMENTE diseñado para trabajar con impedancias de 8 ohms, efectivamente sobrecargarás el amplificador pero solamente si lo trabajas a potencias altas durante mucho tiempo en cuyo caso devberas revisar el sistema de enfriamiento que tenga y redimencionarlo. Tambien puede que tenga un control de subimpedancias y no te permita conectarlos en paralelo sino que solamente podras conectarlos en serie.

Bueno, algo para que te entretengas.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## ballesss (Feb 15, 2008)

A ver, voy por partes:

Es un amplificador JVC AX-11, pensaba que era pequeño, pero le he puesto 4 altavoces (dos en cada canal en serie) y no aguantaban ni a media potencia, altavoces bastante grandes, me imagino que con mis BOSE 203 podrá de sobra

Detras del amplificador pone:
_CAUTION
RATED SPEAKER IMPEDANCE 8 OHMS_

Y en los altavoces (en la caja) pone una etiqueta de 6 ohms, y el polímetro me marca la misma cantidad.

Y lo que tu me dices, Juan Jose, es que si enfrío el disipador (digamos que le pongo ventiladores, por ejemplo) ya no tendría problemas?


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 15, 2008)

Hola.
Bueno, estuve mirando las caracteristicas d tus parlantes bode y son muy buenos al parecer!

http://pro.bose.com/pdf/pro/tech_data/fs_203/td_fs203_spa.pdf

No pude encontrar las caracteristicas de tu amplificador pero si dice utilizar parlantes de 8 ohms NO creo que le puedas conectar los bose en paralelo, se va a proteger seguro.

Lo de la temperatura es relativo, puede que se queme asique YO NO LO CONECTARIA A LOS PARLANTES AEN PARARLELO hasta estar seguro que n se quemará.

Pregunta: no te gusta el sonido con solo dos arlantes uno a cada canal?

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## r_battista (Feb 15, 2008)

el problema es que esos altavoces son para musica funcional , nada de graves estridentes, por muy bose que sean son 4,5 pulgadas de alli no sale magia ...
ponerlos en serie respetando la polaridad ( como si fueran pilas ) es lo mejor que puedes hacer , cortales un poco los bajos como puedas y estaras cargando el jvc con 12 ohms ,por canal  lo que lo hara entregar unos vatios menos de lo que puede nada grave ni notorio
y cuando puedas , divisor pasivo de 12 db de por  medio  agregale u par de woofers de verdad saludos ricardo


----------



## ballesss (Feb 16, 2008)

Vale, lo que haré es conectarlos en serie con unos altavoces de graves que me "trucaron" , que tambien son de 6 ohms, así no devería tener problema.

Gracias por las respuestas, me han servido de mucho   

r_battista, te he entendido solo lo de los altavoces bose, y te puedo decir que de ahí si sale magia   
Yo cuando me los encontré (todo el equipo lo he encontrado en la basura, cada dia me encontraba algo nuevo, tengo hasta tocadiscos) pensaba que no serían gran cosa con los graves, hasta que los probé y quedé impresionado.


----------



## ballesss (Feb 16, 2008)

Una pregunta mas: 

Ahora, por diversos motivos, tengo por un canal 18 ohms y por el otro 13. Esta diferencia de ohms en los canales afectan al amplificador? Por si se puede estropear o algo...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 16, 2008)

mira bellesss si un amplificador tiene una impedancia de 8 ohms tus parlantes deben ser del mismo valor para un correcto acoplamiento, cuando tenes diferencias de impedancias por decirlo de algun modo se reflejan en el amplificador pudiendo , calentar la salida, consumir mas de lo calculado, saltar alguna proteccion a tal fin, o no pasar nada jajaja. 

Lo correcto seria un transformador de impedadancia.

Ahora cada canal de tu amplificador si es estereo trabaja por separado y trabajara mejor el que se hacerque mas al valor correcto de imp. 
Vas a tener mas volumen en el mas bajo y viceversa.

Seguramente es mejor pasarce un poco para arriba que para abajo en cuanto a los ohms se refiere pero no te das idea de las conexiones que eh visto, y funcionan y todo eh. Saludos suerte con eso.


----------



## ballesss (Feb 16, 2008)

y qué es un transformador de impedadancia?
Vale cuanquier tipo?
Es dificil de poner?


----------



## r_battista (Feb 17, 2008)

vos decis que los parlantes derechds miden 13 ohms y los izq 18? parece que hay algo mal
seria bueno que logres dos sistemas iguales sera tal vez que alguno de los bose esta dañado ?  son 4 cajas de 2 parlantes o sea 8 en total o 4 parlantes en 2 cajas ?
el transformador olvidalo , es una tonteria ese amplificador anda de 8 ohms en adelante , no hay nada que adaptar , solo cargarlo con lo que tengas de la mejor manera posible . contestame lo de las cajas bose , y dime que woffers tienes marca impedancia potencia enunciada , y si puedes tamaño del iman y diametro de bobina


----------



## ballesss (Feb 17, 2008)

Como ya dije, los bose me los encontré en la basura y no tengo ninguna especificación, pero a uno le faltaba un woofer y un recambio original (6ohms) costaba 100€ y uno de otra marca (1ohm aunque parezca raro) costaba 30, asi que opté por el de otra marca por falta de presupuesto, de ahí la diferencia.

De todas maneras lo de que un canal suene mas alto no me importa, ya lo controlo yo con el balance.

Tambien he de añadir que los filtro estaban quemados, asi que los suprimí.


----------



## r_battista (Feb 17, 2008)

el problema al poner el de un ohm en serie con el de 7 es que este se lleva el 85% de la potencia del par y el de 1 ohm solo desarrollarra el 15 % yo le buscaria uno de 4 ohms, ahi la cosa estaria 60 40 con respecto al filtro te recomendaria que cortes a los bose debajo de 100hz , es lo que hacian los originales seguramente , seguramente suenan de lo mejor si no les mandas frecuencias tan bajas yo te sugiero este esquema pero no te puedo dar valores 
es posible aproximarse bien con los condensadores obviamente bipolares deberian andar por los 100 mf , las bobinas no se , pero las que van en serie con el woofer el cualquier baffle bueno , las podrias usar seguramente algo del tamaño de un rollo de estaño de 1/4 kilo lleno de alambre barnizado de 0,7mm de diametro deberia acercarce bastante bien [/img]


----------



## Gustavor (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola, disculpen la intromisión pero quisiera comentar mi duda... Quisiera hacerme unos Bafles de tipo Hi-Fi, para lo cual, debo usar al menos dos o tres transductores... El tema es que hasta ahora, lo único que consigo son parlantes de 4 u 8 ohms y de no muy buena calidad... 

Entonces las consultas son:
en primer lugar si saben dónde comprar (en Argentina preferentemente) parlantes de ese tipo,

y en segundo lugar: cómo logro que los Bafles tengan una impedancia final de 6 u 8 Ohms si los quiero hacer con 2, 3, ó 4 parlantes de tales impedancias...? ¿Es acaso el filtro divisor de Frec. quien se encarga de todo el trabajo?

Sepan disculpar mi ignorancia, cualquier comentario me ayudará, así que desde ya ¡Gracias!
Un abrazo. Gustavo


----------



## r_battista (Feb 20, 2008)

los parlantes no tienen impedancia constante segun la frec  y al poner un divisor de frecuencia este modifica la impedancia de cada rama para mantener el conjunto en la impedancia nominal 
para encarar la construccion primero tenes que establecer un par de cosas 
 1)  tamaño -- que espacio queres destinar a los baffles (chicos med o gdes)
 2)  potencia real del amplificador y si queres algo distinto al stereo normal  (2.1, 5.1 , etc)
 3) cuanto queres gastar en terminar tu equipo y de eso cuanto para los baffles


----------



## Gustavor (Feb 20, 2008)

Gracias por aclaración y tu tiempo R. Battista, Saludos, Gustavo


----------

